
Show HN: Website to see all Businesses that received SBA PPP Loan with amount - rakjosh
https://ppp-loan.info/
======
rakjosh
Created a small website to find businesses in my city that received SBA PPP
(Payment Protection Program) Loan. For now the you can find businesses that
received loan above $150K filtered by Name, city, state, amount.

I'll be adding some more visualizations and statistical summery. Any
suggestions on what kind of summery would be helpful?

------
rman666
Why do you say “all” in your title when you are really only listing businesses
that received $150K or more?

